# Chicken Firewall



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

We have a mixed yard of chickens and goats. The goats have the screened porch off of the quanset with dog houses to keep warm if it gets chilly. The problem seemed to be that the chickens would get onto the porch and lay eggs in the goat's dog houses and poop all over the place. I told my husband, the IT guy and he said: "we need a chicken firewall" :laugh: We've found that if you put a doggie door in, the goats are pretty trainable on how to use it but the chickens don't seem to be able to. Anyway, it really helped us. No more egg laying goats and nasty, squishy, poopie floors.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know what you mean about chicken messes and take over, LOL.

With training chickens to a chicken pen. You will need to lock them into it for about 1 week or more. Then, let them out, by the end of the day, they should go back into it or go in during the day to lay their eggs in the nesting boxes. If you find they are not, leave them penned in again a while longer, until they learn and make sure all eggs out around the yard are removed, so they do not get the impulse to lay anywhere, instead of going into their pen. Have good nesting material to make it more welcoming to them in their pen.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

The chickens are fine with their coop at night and sharing a yard with the goats during the day. I am so glad that they can't figure out how to get into the goat's "house". So much cleaner. Goats are really pretty clean, I've found. I totally didn't expect it. Mine will actually go pee outside if they have the option. I'm impressed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats are amazing, I agree.


----------

